# New here



## Spyder119 (Sep 16, 2020)

Sup fellas I?m new here but been around several forums.... I?m here to gain knowledge and also help out in our body building community... tnx for having me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome aboard !!!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome to IMF.  Let us know if you have any questions or need help navigating the forum.


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan


----------



## THEJOKER (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome 


If you have any questions or want an list, email RED BIRD at redsxript@ctemplar.com.


----------



## docmartin1020 (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

